# Service Agencies



## SeaBreeze (Aug 9, 2013)

I  become confused when I hear the word "Service" used with these agencies:

Internal Revenue 'Service' 
US Postal 'Service' 
Telephone 'Service' 
Cable-TV 'Service' 
Civil 'Service' 
Federal, State, City, & public 'Service' 
Customer 'Service' 

This is NOT what I thought 'Service' meant. 

But today, 
I overheard two farmers talking, and 
one of them said he had hired a bull to 'Service' a few cows. 
BAM!!! It all came into focus. 
NOW...I understand what all those agencies are doing to us. 

You are now as enlightened as I


----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2013)

Absolutely right on. I for one am sick of all this "service."


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 9, 2013)

OH!  an epiphany!  We have a Prime Minister who arrives wherever, raises a hand in a limp wave and says "Hi folks, my name's Kevin, and I'm here to help".

Help = Service  right??   Yep, that's definitely what he really means!  

Can't thank you enough for clearing that up SB. :lofl:


----------



## Anne (Aug 9, 2013)

:dito:


----------



## Casper (Aug 9, 2013)

_*Yep Di........that's our Kev.......and he's very good at it too.....had plenty of practice..... *_


----------

